# Fake Balloons



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi just wondered why you wanted to make fake ones if they are going outside? I just used real ones and put some of those plastic spiders inside, then added a balloon light in them that made them glow so the spider looked like it was crawling inside and looked bigger than it was, I decorated with some cobwebs. What type of effect are you wanting if you made them?


----------



## TruDivaMahogany (Sep 13, 2014)

Sharonr3106 said:


> Hi just wondered why you wanted to make fake ones if they are going outside? I just used real ones and put some of those plastic spiders inside, then added a balloon light in them that made them glow so the spider looked like it was crawling inside and looked bigger than it was, I decorated with some cobwebs. What type of effect are you wanting if you made them?



Well I wanted a fake one because real Balloons wont last a month. I usually put my Halloween decorations up the first week/or weekend in October.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

What of you inflated them with a 2 part expanding foam? Otherwise you could inflate the baloon and make a mold of it then cast them out of resin.


----------



## ryanlamprecht (Oct 8, 2009)

What I would do is get a few of those one foot diameter inflated balls they have in those big bins at Walmart. I thik they're only a couple of bucks each. They come in different sizes, but I think the soccer ball size ones would work for balloons. Then epoxy a heavy gauge wire to the bottoms to simulate the strings. You could spray paint the balls any colors you wanted. That would be the cheapest, and easiest way to go about it. Kind of makes me wish I had a reason to make a bunch of them.


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh I see, I forget that as I live in the UK I am lucky if I can get stuff even outside on Halloween itself for a couple of hours, as usually the weather is too bad. Last year it was mega windy and pouring down all night so everything had to be used indoors In our local Asda store (Walmart to you guys) they are selling off the summers stuff and they have these inflatable beach balls, they are all different colours and styles and I thought you may be able to use some of the these as balloons


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

You could use styrofoam balls with plastic rod for string look .


----------



## Crinkie (Aug 16, 2014)

Ooo... I'm doing a creep carnievil too! Love the spider balloon idea Sharon3106.


----------



## the count (Jan 21, 2011)

If you have a Hobby Lobby near you they have fake plastic ones. They are hard blow molded plastic and have them in most all colors.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I think your paper mache idea would probably give u the best results. I think in a cluster, glued to each other it would be fairly sound....U could mount them like this (on a pole). I know when we did our carnival we added a small bit of webbing around our balloon clusters...it looked nice...


----------

